# Kaiser, C64 Klassiker mit Emulator



## Ropedope (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander!

 Ich habe heute meine alte Leidenschaft aus Kinder- und Jugendtagen wider entdeckt und zwar Kaiser für den C64 von 1984. Habe mir die Vollversion des Originals als Freeware besorgt, einen Emulator (CCS64 ist der Name, falls das später wichtig ist) dazu heruntergeladen. Anschließend habe das Spiel gestartet und siehe da....es funktioniert auch alles. 

 Ich kann die Anzahl der Spieler bestimmen, kann ihnen Namen geben, entscheiden, ob männlich oder weiblich und dann.........MUSS ich die Anzahl der angeschlossenen Joysticks einstellen und habe da nur die Wahl zwischen 1 - 2. Wenn ich an dieser Stelle 1 oder 2 wähle startet das Spiel zwar auch, ich kann es jedoch nicht steuern.

 Mein Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich dummerweise keinen Joystick habe und nun kommt die große Frage:

 Kann ich dem System / Emulator nicht irgendwie vorgaukeln, dass die Tatatur der Joystick ist und wenn ja, wie funktioniert das? Hat da einer etwas Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet?

 (...und bitte keine Vorschläge zu irgendwelchen für den PC umgesetzten Klonen des Klassikers. Die habe ich auch alle gespielt und keiner davon ist so gut wie das Original von 1984! Es MUSS das Spiel sein! )

 Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Antworten

 Grüße Ropedope


----------



## docsnyder08 (26. Dezember 2009)

ich vermute mal einfach aufs blaue...

  bei 1 oder 2 ist bestimmt nicht die anzahl der angeschlossenen joysticks gemeint, sondern port 1 oder 2. (so hiessen die doch damals, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). da würd ich 1 wählen (war damals standard port)

  und dann würde ich in den einstellungen des emulators nachsehen, welche tasten für den joystick port 1 gelegt sind (wahrscheinlich num block, war jedenfalls mal bei dem emu, den ich irgendwann hatte) 

 edit: die Reihenfolge macht umgekehrt natürlich mehr Sinn xD der Emulator sollte auf jeden Fall in den Optionen die Möglichkeit der manuellen Joystick/Tastenbelegung haben


----------



## Ropedope (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke! Das war kein schlechter Ansatz, ganz im Gegenteil!  
 Der Tipp mit den Ports war garnicht mal so übel. Hat mich auf die richtige Spur gebracht.

 Habe im Emulator ein Menü zur Konfiguration der Tastentaurbelegung gefunden (hatte ich vorher auch schon entdeckt, aber anscheinend nicht richtig aktivert).

 Nach der Konfiguration musste ich dann lediglich nur noch unter dem Reiter "Options" solange auf "Switch Device Port 1" drücken, bis da Key-Set 1 stand und siehe da.........zocken über die vorher belegten Tasten ist möglich.

 SUPER! Bin total HAPPY und kann, nach soooooooooo endlos vielen Jahren endlich wieder eines meiner allerliebsten Lieblingsspiele aus längst vergangenen Tagen Spielen.

 Nochmals D A N K E für den Tipp und Grüsse......

 Ropedope


----------



## docsnyder08 (28. Dezember 2009)

gerne 

 Ich weiss nicht, ob es das noch gibt....
 Aber es gab mal solche Mini-Joysticks, die man auf die 4 Cursorsasten stecken konnt. Durch die Bewegung des Joysticks wurden lediglich die Cursortasten gedrückt, das Ding war also eigentlich nur ein Plastikgehäuse für die Cursortasten.
 War für viele alte Spiele, die über einen Emulator liefen, bestens geeignet.
 Ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt für Kaiser notwendig, aber bei anderen Oldies (Decathlon  ) war es schon eine Erleichterung


----------

